

HBO Asks Google to Take Down "Infringing" VLC Media Player - clicks
https://torrentfreak.com/hbo-asks-google-to-take-down-infringing-vlc-media-player-130715/

======
mtgx
I wish these companies were punished for their "mistakes" in censoring
legitimate content. Someone should take one to Court over something like this
already.

